# I need info on this hutch



## reach44 (Apr 18, 2013)

Got this a few weeks ago.  Can't find any info on it.  As to the bottling company or if its a scarce bottle.  Any info?  Thank ya.   []


----------



## reach44 (Apr 18, 2013)

Champion Bottling Works, Ironton, Ohio


----------



## reach44 (Apr 18, 2013)

Base


----------



## MichaelFla (Apr 18, 2013)

hutchbook.com lists it as scarce.


----------



## soda bottle (Apr 19, 2013)

> hutchbook.com lists it as scarce.


 
 I do think the Hutchbook.com site is a great and wonderful reference, however the rarity scale on the Delaware hutches is nowhere close to being accurate. I dont know if it is the same for other states but again , I'm not bashing , just saying sometimes it is better left to the local collectors to determine rarity.


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: soda bottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The rarity IS determined by the local collectors, they are the ones who tell Ron what is rare and what is common in most cases. My mentor and I have both helped with the Paterson bottles, if you know different I'm sure Ron would love to here from you regarding such things....[]


----------



## Ohio Rob (Apr 19, 2013)

The "Ohio Bottles" Book lists it in two colors: Aqua $15-20 and Turquoise $75-100.  Common Hutchinsons usually list between $6-10 in the book.


----------

